# Upgrading from 10.3-RELEASE i386 to 11.0-RELEASE amd64



## balanga (Feb 26, 2017)

I was just thinking of upgrading a laptop which has 10.3-RELEASE installed to 11.0-RELEASE, but then wondered if going from x32 to x64 would cause any problems, assuming the hardware is capable of handling it...


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 26, 2017)

Don't think that's possible. Even if it is, it's probably much easier to install the new x64 version.


----------



## lostpacket (Feb 26, 2017)

There's an explanation of migrating from 32bit to 64bit on FreeBSD wiki,


----------

